# Poor Snowball in OH



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I just saw this tiny girl on Petfinder.com today. I'm going to call tomorrow to see how she's doing. The last update was Dec. 21st. This is why all the puppy mills have to be shut down. :angry: The poor girl who weighs less than a pound has bite marks all over. Please keep her in your prayers and hope she recovers. Does anyone live near Ravenna, OH that can stop by the shelter?

Petfinder/Snowball link


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

This is so upsetting. I will pray for Snowball. rayer: 
Yes all puppy mills need to be shut down :angry:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes it is very, very upsetting!!! Poor precious Snowball deserved better, deserved a better life and a wonderful home.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

this is really upsetting! poor baby. agreed, ALL puppy mills need to be shut down


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh,she's so sweet.I live 3.5 hours from Ravenna ,oh if I didn't have 5 dogs and one failing kidney,I'd be over there right now. I hope they shut that puppy mill down,bastards! Sorry I just get so upset to see this,I'm typing through tears.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I get so mad about things like this, she's such a special baby it breaks my heart :smcry: I'm going to be praying for her


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh this just breaks my heart. :smcry: That poor baby. I'm praying for her and thankful that someone is loving her. How long will these puppy mills go on? :crying 2:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is just horrible. Poor baby, I will never understand the mentality.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG That poor pup! TG she's out of that place and getting help. 
How sad and heartbreaking for that tiny baby. :smcry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I tried calling but got a phone message,this is what I found on the site.

UPDATE: 1/6/10: Little Snowball has only gained 2 ounces but at least it's something. I was concerned that she was 
blind but as the swelling has decreased and her eyes are bulging less, it is apparent that she can in fact see. She sleeps 
a lot but she is very alert, very playful, and even has a tiny little bark once in awhile. She is VERY licky and affectionate. 
My main concern for Snowball is that her skull is not hardening the way it should and I'm beginning to wonder if it ever will. 
Snowball is scheduled for a recheck on January 25th and hopefully I will know more about her prognosis at that time. I 
think everyone is surprised that she has survived this long so I'm anxious to hear what the vet has to say on the 25th and to 
see if she thinks she will ever be adoptable. She is eating dry Eukanuba small breed puppy food and she also likes filet 
mignon Cesar.  Thank you to everyone who have emailed well wishes for this precious baby!! She is now 12 weeks 
old. Be sure to check out her video taken today!

UPDATE: 1/7/10: I am placing a donation button up for Snowball to help with her constant 24/7 care and her vet visits, 
medications and vaccinations. This will allow me to waive her adoption fee as I have no doubt that if she is allowed to be 
adopted after the 25th, she will incur continuing medical expenses for the adopter. Thank you so much for your support 
and encouragement!

Scroll down to the bottom of the page to see video of Snowball playing.
See snowball info


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

See Snowball playing

You gotta see her,she's such a little muffin,she's sooo cute. OMG!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Forgot if you scroll under the last update there's a donation button,I tried it,takes you to Pay Pal,every little bit helps..


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Michelle for posting the update. I tried calling this morning but the phone line was busy. I made a donation through Paypal. Hopefully, with medical attention and tender loving care, she can be healthy and happy as a puppy should. rayer:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowball at play video 

I hope people will take the time to watch the video at the bottom of the page,I watched it 3 times today,wanting to take this little angel home myself. :wub: We can't afford a 5th Malt right now but it's tempting to give this little angel a home here. I'm do glad she's doing as well as she is considering her start. I have friends who live in PA and puppy mills are big business for the Amish and in central and southern Ohio too...
MAybe they should think about getting jobs and paying taxes! Especially since they enjoy all the rights and privilages of the "English" world... They're happy to take our "English" money....
Sorry if you knew half of what goes on in Amish culture......

Look for donation link on bottom,even if it's just $10-$20,it all adds up. :wub: 

Snowball at play video


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I heard back about Snowball,from the rescuer. If any furry needs a chance it's her. Maybe we can keep up w/ updates. This is Snowball's rescuer's email below.
Snowballs email A1 K9 Rescue

<Thanks so much!! Its been a long road for Snowball and I'm on needles and pins waiting for the next vet appointment on the 25th. I'm afraid to hope for too much but I can't help it. I'm praying she will say that Snowball is through the worst part. The fact that she is still alive will amaze her as she wanted me to put her down back on the Dec. 23rd but I wouldn't. She said there was no hope but I said "I'll let God decide". She's still hanging in there so that shows she's a little fighter. She may not have a long life, but I want what she has to be happy and loved. Rescue is sad work sometimes, as you know first hand, but its very rewarding.  

Thanks again,
Angie>


----------

